# Should lyft show pax ratings



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

to its pax's?
might tipping increase if the pax knows his or her low ratings??
That 22-25 year old big talking Dillon and Brittany will behave way better in your car.
They will ask why the ratings are low, then you tell them it is probably the tipping, that you don't give out
Driver will gain few dollars extra for sure, going to guess at least 50-100$
Extra a month.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Their face is better than a rating. 
I don’t pick up ugly.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

No. It's too easy for them to start another account with 5 shiny stars and continue their bad behavior. Let them stay at a 2.6. It's newbie initiation (which I went through).


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Most are still clueless why it is so low and still won't tip


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

So why can't we see their rating on the request?? I rate (good or bad) in order for the next driver to see what they're in for before they accept the ride. What's the point of pax ratings if we, the driver, can't see them?


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Ratings are irrelevant for riders and passengers alike. You could have a 5.0 rating but if I find out you’re going to Walmart or 5 blocks away. I ain’t picking you up. I’m done doing $3.75 rides.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Their face is better than a rating.
> I don't pick up ugly.


You picked me up the other week though


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Most people won't even care about their rating. They're confident that someone will pick them up regardless.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Their face is better than a rating.
> I don't pick up ugly.





BikingBob said:


> You picked me up the other week though


You have a nice body


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe - I have the typical Uber dad body.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> Cableguynoe - I have the typical Uber dad body.


like I said


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

ecarpio said:


> Ratings are irrelevant for riders and passengers alike. You could have a 5.0 rating but if I find out you're going to Walmart or 5 blocks away. I ain't picking you up. I'm done doing $3.75 rides.


You get $3.75 for a min ride.....lucky.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> You get $3.75 for a min ride.....lucky.


That's what it used to be. Probably it's a lot less nowadays. I can't exactly tell you because I don't take them anymore.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> like I said


You're making this middle aged man blush behind his computer screen. Aww shucks


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

ecarpio said:


> Ratings are irrelevant for riders and passengers alike. You could have a 5.0 rating but if I find out you're going to Walmart or 5 blocks away. I ain't picking you up. I'm done doing $3.75 rides.


So you would rather do a $20 ride going 25-30 miles away than a $3.75 ride going a mile? I only get upset when pickup distance is long to these rides, but if I'm right around the corner it pays much nicer than longer non surge trips. Not to mention I usually get tips, even if it is just $1 it makes that mile much more profitable.


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> So you would rather do a $20 ride going 25-30 miles away than a $3.75 ride going a mile? I only get upset when pickup distance is long to these rides, but if I'm right around the corner it pays much nicer than longer non surge trips. Not to mention I usually get tips, even if it is just $1 it makes that mile much more profitable.


Good point but it depends on traffic conditions too. 2 miles ride could take you 30 minutes in city traffic. You have a valid point though.


----------

